# John Deere Dealer Tools 20, 30, 40 series available



## dwdoug (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi. I'm new here and acting for my father, a retired implement dealer. He has a set of 20, 30 and 40 John Deere series tractor tools such as the splitting jigs, rollers, plates etc. He would like to have them go to a good home as a complete set. If anyone might be interested please email him at [email protected] to inquire.
He is located at Elgin in the northeast part of Nebraska.
Thanks
Doug


----------

